# 39TH DUDLEY BICYCLE SWAP.BIG OUTDOOR BICYCLE SWAP MEET



## catfish (Jul 20, 2020)

LESS THAN 30 DAYS TILL 39TH DUDLEY BICYCLE SWAP.BIG OUTDOOR BICYCLE SWAP MEET

SUNDAY AUGUST 16TH. 8AM SETUP
OPENS TO PUBLIC @9:00 AM

FREE APPRAISALS...BRING YOUR BIKES
CASH BUYERS ON HAND.
Our 39th bicycle show and Our THIRD one at this location..
OUTDOORS ONLY.
BRING A MASK in Accordance with CT state executive order
A fun day with bicycles bicycles and MORE bicycles. Buy Sell Trade. Worth the ride so be here or be square.
Bicycle show is held outside the white building at 1017 Riverside Drive North Grosvenordale CT 06255
OUR 39th SHOW
DUDLEY MA OUTDOOR BIKE SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 16TH AT OUR BEAUTIFUL
NEW LOCATION
NEW TIME. STARTS AT 9am to public (FREE) until over
DEALER SETUP 8 am ($25)
No early birds
WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHERE
HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
Bicycle Mike
FUN DAY WITH BICYCLES AND BIKE PEOPLE
SUNDAY AUGUST 16TH 2020 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP.
1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location .
FROM OLD LOCATION
Turn left at WALGREENS onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left.
Call eight hundred-336 B-I-K-E (2453)
with any questions. Thanks Bike Mike


----------



## Barto (Jul 20, 2020)

YES!!!!!!!!!  Thank you Lord!


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2020)

It's getting closer! Spread the word! 

Who will be there?


----------



## mike j (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm shooting to head up.


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2020)

mike j said:


> I'm shooting to head up.




Nice


----------



## tech549 (Aug 1, 2020)

see everyone there,any previews???


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 1, 2020)

If anybody needs anything specific (Bike wise) please feel free to post what you are looking for.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2020)

tanksalot said:


> If anybody needs anything specific (Bike wise) please feel free to post what you are looking for.




Yes! Let's see some want lists.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 1, 2020)

I want to sell some parts and bikes so I can pay for my new find!!!!!!


----------



## Barto (Aug 4, 2020)

Last year there were a few Whizzers and a Cushman or two....All projects - wonder if they sold!  I should have gotten his number....Dag!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Barto said:


> Last year there were a few Whizzers and a Cushman or two....All projects - wonder if they sold!  I should have gotten his number....Dag!




I have one Whizzer rim with heavy duty spokes that I'll bring.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

If anyone is bringing any Massachusetts bicycle license plates, please PM me and let me know what you have.

CASH PAID !!!!!!!!!

    Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 5, 2020)

tech549 said:


> I want to sell some parts and bikes so I can pay for my new find!!!!!!



What's the new find Paul?


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 9, 2020)

*If someone interested in this Schwinn Hornet let me know I could delivered to the swap meet  $350


*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 11, 2020)

*Here’s a Columbia Headbadge Corsair 26” $425 delivered to the show.














































*


----------



## stoney (Aug 12, 2020)

WTB----Anyone with a '37-'39 Schwinn Motorbike. No springer, no jewel tank, prefer original. No projects. Please PM, or you can call me or text me at 919-412-2536 thanks, Ray


----------



## Barto (Aug 13, 2020)

Surprisingly I have nothing on my list right now...just going to be looking for anything interesting that will fit in my car!  Nate (Krakatoa) chased some threads for me on a Mead fork that he'll be delivering to me at the swap and I do need some Trusses for that!!   Maybe a Truss Frame Project bike for a later project...Crazy involved in building a Hot Rod right now so I'm pretty focused on that....

I'm a Project guy (like most of us) and will be retiring on 25 Sept and only have about 8 projects lined up!  Kinda waiting on a local guy to loosen his grip on a late 40's Whizzer (now that would make me happy)!


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2020)

I'll be bringing a lot of stuff to sell. I'm always looking for cool stuff I need or can use. 

It'll really be nice to get out and see everyone. It's been too long !!!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 13, 2020)

Mass show stuff if anyone wants pm me
68 blue stingray $395
Great Monark cruiser $925
Raleigh chopper $395
His and hers Elgin clock dash bikes $1700 for the pair
J C Higgins girls with rocket rack $210
Schwinn 24 inch tank $325
70 green stingray $250
Chopper $225
Green Roadmaster $195


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 14, 2020)

*Schwinn Hornet 26” $450 takes it. Let me know drop off at show if purchase.














*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 14, 2020)

*Schwinn panther middle weight s7 $675 takes it.Drop off at show.Payment in advance on all bicycles.































*


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm looking forward to Sunday. I'll be bringing a few bikes, Catalogs and a few small parts.


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2020)

Loading up the truck today!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 15, 2020)

I just took this bad boy for a ride. I’ll have it for sale tomorrow along with a handfull of other prewar men’s bikes. Also, a ton of parts and accessories, plus a Whizzer Model H engine and gas tank. See everyone there!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 15, 2020)

Loading loading loading!

Not taking questions or inquiries at this time it would get too crazy, but if you must PM do so!

I will check in on my PM's tomorrow periodically between breaks in the action.

Just a sample of what Russ & I are bringing, also offerings from none other than FTW!!

$EE YOU AT THE $HOW!!

Nate VT

401-548-9082

GO BIG OR $TAY HOME!!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 15, 2020)

Make sure to take lots of pictures!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Make sure to take lots of pictures!




I will


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 15, 2020)

*S2 wheel set 26” 
$50 takes it drop off at show 






























*


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 15, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> *If someone interested in this Schwinn Hornet let me know I could delivered to the swap meet  $350View attachment 1245334*
> 
> View attachment 1245335
> View attachment 1245336
> ...



*SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!!!*


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 16, 2020)

Mike put on another great swap . Amazing turnout . Weather held while  i was there . I forgot my camera  .  There were alot of people set up . Nice assortment of bikes , parts  to choose from .


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Best swap meet I've been too in a long time.


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Great to see a lot of people. Lots of Cabers too.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2020)

here are a few pics,great swap,lots of cabers


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2020)

heres a few more!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 16, 2020)

I grabbed a few pics . I didn’t think of it till later.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll I can say is thank you Mike, I needed that!


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> I'll I can say is thank you Mike, I needed that!




Yes! Thank you Mike! Great show !!!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks Mike, Lou, Catfish and Paul for the pics, everyone who bought something, everyone who set-up to sell, everyone who chatted, etc... Great show! can't wait until the next one!


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> Thanks Mike, Lou, Catfish and Paul for the pics, everyone who bought something, everyone who set-up to sell, everyone who chatted, etc... Great show! can't wait until the next one!




Well said!


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 16, 2020)

*Great Show was good until the rain came but overall lots of sellers.


























































































*


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Ed @catfish.   Question for you, what is that tank for that is with the 2 Schwinn tanks?


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks for sharing Ed @catfish.   Question for you, what is that tank for that is with the 2 Schwinn tanks?



Mid 30s Columbia round tank.


----------



## Jimmy Red (Aug 17, 2020)

Who has the coppertone lil tiger in the back of the pickup and is it for sale?


----------



## Barto (Aug 17, 2020)

Really good show, lots of people, and CABER's.  Went with nothing in mind just glad to be out.  Per usual I was able to score some goodies and was able to talk to Nate about some fork repairs.


----------



## Barto (Aug 17, 2020)

Had a chance to talk with Lester @lgrinnings, Paul  @tech549, Nate @Krakatoa, Ed @catfish....nice talking with you gentlemen!  Saw Tom @tanksalot  but he was zoomin around having fun!  Most likely others but didn’t know it!  Had a great time, got some goodies, (didn’t need any of them) and a super slick drive!  There are still some really curvy fun roads in New England and  the ones coming in from the West part of Ct is a Spectacular drive.....I have a Mercedes SLK - with Sport mode!  What a blast,!!  Up, down sharp curves that dive off and then into all kinds hills, tons of driving fun!  Of course all things come to an end as a trick pulled in front of me with an on eat up tractor on it!  Instead of being bummed I was totally distracted by the tractor!!!Wish I took more Selfies with  CABER’s!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the pics folks.....needed that!


----------

